# New Hobby owner



## mossypossy (Feb 6, 2015)

After a lifetime hating anything caravanny I suddenly buy a monster of a motorhome

Exhibit A


 

Plan is to mooch around a bit this year, away from any paid for sites, do it up to my liking before hitting Norway next summer for five or six weeks

Bought on trust for a silly price without knowing a damn thing about how it works, but has survived an mot, full habitation service , cambelt change and service, with only 6 new tyres left to buy.

Lots of silly questions to ask all you gurus:tongue:


----------



## DJHobby (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi mossypossy
Loads of advice on here think about becoming a full member and then you can access all the wild camping spots .But beware this site is addictive as you can tell by the time this was posted !
Also join the hobby motorhome owners club ,there are lots of  owners of your type of van on there so a wealth of technical information too . Enjoy you're new Hobby :dance:


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi and wellcome to the forum.

Happy wilding.

:have fun::camper::have fun:


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the site, always wanted that model of Hobby when I had caravans and was looking at motorhomes, by the time I bought my requirements has changed. Still think they look great every time I see one.


----------



## Andys (Feb 7, 2015)

phillybarbour said:


> Hi and welcome to the site, always wanted that model of Hobby when I had caravans and was looking at motorhomes, by the time I bought my requirements has changed. Still think they look great every time I see one.



I echo the above always liked the look of the Hobby, the look well made. Welcome to the site, you will get lots of advice whenever you need it


----------



## Sky (Feb 7, 2015)

Very nice. I have a smaller van if you can't cope - we can swap. 

:welcome::have fun::camper:


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 7, 2015)

Wow, looks nice. I have a Hobby as well, but pathetically small by comparison!


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::cheers::goodluck:


----------



## Beemer (Feb 7, 2015)

When I was in Germany I really wanted one of those.  I have seen them for sale over here, and have always got to go and have a look inside.  Trouble is the kitchen is not big enough, and usually does not have an oven. Sigh!


----------



## Debs (Feb 7, 2015)

That's torn it, you're 'HOOKED' like the rest of us now.:drive::ninja:


----------



## wildcampnewbie (Feb 7, 2015)

Lovely looking motor. Have fun


----------



## mossypossy (Feb 7, 2015)

Just a bit of tidying and cleaning to do







Maybe put down a new Amtico floor and long term that material has to go:hammer:


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice looking van. but a tad hard to be discreet in when ya doing a bit of wilding over here in uk, more suited to the continent I think.!

jt


----------



## mossypossy (Feb 7, 2015)

I had noticed that Blighty does not seem very set up for motorhomes but living near Brighton means France ain't so far away and my generous cargo capacity of over a tonne means it will pay for the channel crossing with just one wine run

Taking orders now:lol-049:


----------



## mossypossy (Feb 8, 2015)

Very tempted to make the van into a shrine to the 90's

This carpet is very very very cheap and nearly new


----------



## mossypossy (Feb 11, 2015)

Fairly pleased but it is a bitch of a job to do as a one piece affair....ended up paying £10.83 for the carpet!!!!

Not fixed to the deck at all but feels very secure





Also understand how heating and hot water work now!

We plan our first night away next week


----------



## mossypossy (Feb 13, 2015)

Spent two days cleaning the inside and still not finished. Dozens of curtains, hundreds of cupboards, acres of carpet.
Trying to be methodical and going round in a clockwise direction.

But the storage site it is on is very quiet and the view from the window is a bunch of pigs in a semi wild setting, cavorting and playing in woodland, got music and warmth and hot water.

Wife getting suspicious:lol-053:


----------



## Kat0 (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow a lovely looking machine, think ours would fit inside!!!lol:lol-053: hope you have fun on your first adventure:cheers:


----------



## lesley1829 (Feb 14, 2015)

*I owned a Hobby. Great van. Enjoy*

:have fun:





mossypossy said:


> After a lifetime hating anything caravanny I suddenly buy a monster of a motorhome
> 
> Exhibit A
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 14, 2015)

I reckon you could get 2 of ours in there. 
It looks HUGE (I don't often get a chance to say that).


----------



## robell (Feb 14, 2015)

Wow! Plenty of room for a party in there :cheers:

Hope you enjoy your planned adventures in it.

:welcome:


----------

